# 1 hour delivery in 2 hour block



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I had this today in Chicago. Checked in and got one package to deliver 15 minutes away. Right when I finished, I returned home. What do you do guys in this case? Do you return to the WH for more delivery?


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I assume you are doing Logistics (.com), in that case, after completing the route (when last package was delivered) you are free to do whichever you want to even though there still time on the clock. 
Hope it answer your question.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm doing Prime Now.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I cannot say since I only do Logistics. However, it is good time to take a look at Prime Now thread, maybe you will find your answer there. Good luck.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-flex-prime-now-deliveries.116766/


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> I'm doing Prime Now.


You are supposed to go back


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

I would say there's a point of driver discretion, at a certain point in the block. For example half hour left on the block, 20 minute drive to the warehouse. I'm gonna call it, unless I'm optimistic about getting a follow up block. Or if I just wanna get rid of the dry ice. 

But with that much time, ya head back.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I guess they may deactivate my account for that?


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

If your new to flex, you'll probably be fine. I just wouldn't make a habit of it in the future.


----------



## GhostDaddy (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm out of Lise Illinois facility last Saturday I only got ten packages I was done in less than a half and hour it was three hour block once I was done I got the standard message thanks for delivering smiles with us check back for more opportunities in the future I never go back unless I book another block.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

GhostDaddy said:


> I'm out of Lise Illinois facility last Saturday I only got ten packages I was done in less than a half and hour it was three hour block once I was done I got the standard message thanks for delivering smiles with us check back for more opportunities in the future I never go back unless I book another block.


Lisle is regular Flex deliveries, different from Prime Now warehouses.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't mean to be an asshole but...this was new to you, so why didn't you just listen to your app? It would have told you to return to the warehouse for more deliveries...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> I had this today in Chicago. Checked in and got one package to deliver 15 minutes away. Right when I finished, I returned home. What do you do guys in this case? Do you return to the WH for more delivery?


Some time supervisors look on the screen what drivers they have available for "one hour" delivery, if you have 1 1/2 hrs left on the block definitely go back to WH, you migh get one more one hr delivery, that means potentially more *"tips' *and it will save you A$$ too. Today I had same scenario as well just travel time was more due to rush hour, but I went back with 35 mins to spare and I got one more 1 hrs which I accepted gladly due to above mentioned fact


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I did it once before. I went home after 1 hour delivery because there was nothing to deliver, nothing on the shelf. At that time there was at least 10 drivers sitting around.Sometimes they will ping you for hot wheels. I wouldn't do it every time.


----------

